#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Jee Main Rank Predictor With board marks

## shubham1265

Hey, aspiring faadoo engineers, in this thread I will let u know nearly authentic predicted rank. Share your jee main marks and board % and know your rank.     (Ranks may seem shocking for someone because of new normalisation procedure but atleast would not be giving fake satisfaction)





  Similar Threads: JEE Main 2014 Rank Predictor JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 Jee main rank predictor Jee main 2013 rank predictor

----------


## skroy01

My freind,s son has scored 225 in JEE main and 92.5% in CBSE. Home state Delhi. what will be all India ranking and home state ranking?

----------


## atuljharuleX

Got 191 marks in jee main and 96% in cbse board.belong to Delhi school .Please tell my expected rank .
Also tell me whether i can get DTu with branch like civil mechanical electronics etc!!!!

----------


## shubham1265

> My freind,s son has scored 225 in JEE main and 92.5% in CBSE. Home state Delhi. what will be all India ranking and home state ranking?


     Well, he would get a rank around 8k. Congrats!!!!!! :):   {Can't say about state rank}

----------


## shubham1265

> Got 191 marks in jee main and 96% in cbse board.belong to Delhi school .Please tell my expected rank . Also tell me whether i can get DTu with branch like civil mechanical electronics etc!!!!


   Around 10k.(good score in boards) well u will get civil and mechanical there b'cos of your domicile quota. Best of luck...... :):

----------


## parnitz

sir i hv got 79 marks in jee main nd 82% marks in cbse board nd i belong to obc .what will be my rank?

----------


## Yash_pare

hi i got 201 in jee mains and scored 86.6% in CBSE board exams..i am from M.P. and my category is general ..can i get admission in any NIT?..

----------


## shubham1265

> hi i got 201 in jee mains and scored 86.6% in CBSE board exams..i am from M.P. and my category is general ..can i get admission in any NIT?..


   Expect your rank around 26k. May be u can get something at manit as u have domicile quota there. Best of luck  :):

----------


## arjunsanjeev7

Hey u didnt tell me my rank in the other thread...
Jee main 275, cbse 91.2%

----------


## ankurverma1994

i scored 164 marks in jee main and got 89% (5 subjects) in ISC board(2012). Plz tell my expected rank.......

----------


## aditya bhandari

196 in jee main and 86.6% in CBSE board 2012.What rank can I expect?Can I get any branch at DTU or NSIT?Home state Delhi

----------


## Ravijaviya303

my jee score is 138 and Gujarat board pr. is 97 what is my rank?

----------


## Catherene

You have a fair chance  :(nod):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

Sir. Plzzzzz Do REPLY ..................TENSED
I got 166 in mains and 87.8 in boards 
Whats my expected rank? Will i get thapar mech.? or anything better?

----------


## varan

I hv got 108 in mains and 93% in cbse boards. Gen category...plz tell the expected rank..and best options for me..in punjab..preference to govt colleges.

----------


## darkprince304

My JEE Main marks are 132 and my Class 12th Board percentage is 88.8 % What will be my rank approx. Im a general category person from Uttar PradeshCan you suggest me some nice colleges for CSE  :):  Thanks

----------


## rishabhd pandey

Sir can you plz give me my board percentile my board is u.p. Board and i had 12 in 2012;-(

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

Sir can you plz give me my board percentile my board is u.p. Board and i had 12 in 2012and got 78.6%;-(

---------- Post added at 10:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Sir can you plz give me my board percentile my board is u.p. Board and i had 12 in 2012and got 78.6%;-(

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> My jee mains score is 167 n 94.91 % in AP state board..pls predict my rank n in  wich nits can i get csc?  General category


Your rank would be around 15000.... u can try for nit raipur... All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------




> sir i got 99 marks in jee mains and 96.4%in andhrapradesh board and i belong to obc category plzz tell my rank?


Your rank would be around 32000.... u can get biotech in nit waragal  :): 

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




> i got 134 marks in jee mains and 96% in  A.P board eaxam. please tell me which rank i can expect


Your will be approx 20000.... What is your category ??

----------


## shinybandi

> Your rank would be around 15000.... u can try for nit raipur... All the best 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your rank would be around 32000.... u can get biotech in nit waragal 
> 
> ...


sir in wich other NITs can i get csc?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> my daughter get 78marks in jeemain2013 abd cbse board marks90.4% belongs to sc category in punjab state , can i get nit jalandhar and pec chd. and what her board percentile pl calculate


Your rank would be approx 70000.... because of your category u have fair chances to get nit jalandhar.. All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




> My JEE Main marks are 132 and my Class 12th Board percentage is 88.8 % What will be my rank approx. Im a general category person from Uttar PradeshCan you suggest me some nice colleges for CSE  Thanks


Your rank would be around 50k.... Try for private colgs  :):

----------


## TheCloneGamer

marks of me and my frnds(all belong to andhra pradesh and hs is ap)
me:mains 178,obc,95.8% boards
friend 1:205,general,98% boards
friend 2:203,general,95.8% boards
friend 3:191,general,93% boards

please predict our worst case AIR's and do we all have chance to get cse,mech,ece,eee in nit warangal

----------


## him_eng

sir , i have got 182 marks in jee main and 89.8 % in cbse boards from delhi. what is my expected rank in jee main ???? can i get admission in dtu or nsit ??

----------


## arpit singhal

I have 218 in jee main and 88.4% in cbse.Please predict my rank.

----------


## -Akash-

Jee main marks 90 and west bengal board percentage 71.6%
Can i get into nit Durgapur, i belong to the sc category.

----------


## ranaJency

I have got 103 in Jee main, and 88 % in board Gujarat..(99.09 percentile) what wud be my All India Rank??

----------


## parth95

Dear Sir,

I got 88.6 percent in five subjects , 90 percent best 4 and 91 in pcm from delhi-cbse board. my jee score is 116 , what will be my all india and delhi rank.thanks

----------


## Era Gill

> sir , i have got 182 marks in jee main and 89.8 % in cbse boards from delhi. what is my expected rank in jee main ???? can i get admission in dtu or nsit ??


Your rank would be around 19000.. With this rank u can't get dtu and nsit so try for private colgs  :):

----------


## Era Gill

> I have 218 in jee main and 88.4% in cbse.Please predict my rank.


Your rank will be around 13000... What is your home state?

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




> Jee main marks 90 and west bengal board percentage 71.6%
> Can i get into nit Durgapur, i belong to the sc category.


Your rank would be around 1,00,000... Because of your category u have fair chances to get nit durgapur  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




> I have got 103 in Jee main, and 88 % in board Gujarat..(99.09 percentile) what wud be my All India Rank??


Your rank would be more than 50000.. What is your preferred branch?

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




> Dear Sir,
> 
> I got 88.6 percent in five subjects , 90 percent best 4 and 91 in pcm from delhi-cbse board. my jee score is 116 , what will be my all india and delhi rank.thanks


More than 35k.... try for private colgs  :):

----------


## Ankur134

161 marks in jee main
92.6% in cbse boards
general category
i m from chandigarh...

what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???

----------


## shr126

i got 219 marks in jeemain and 94.6%in my board exam.. what could be my rank? and could i get good branch in NITK- suratkal (home state- karnataka).. GENERAL category!

----------


## divashmishra

Sir, i got 69 in jee mains and 81.88%in cbse board kindly tell my expected rank and where can i get admission into

----------


## Era Gill

> 161 marks in jee main
> 92.6% in cbse boards
> general category
> i m from chandigarh...
> 
> what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niit? and then which branch???


Your rank would be around 17000... u can easily get nit jalandhar and it the best option for u.. all the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




> i got 219 marks in jeemain and 94.6%in my board exam.. what could be my rank? and could i get good branch in NITK- suratkal (home state- karnataka).. GENERAL category!


Congrats your rank would be around 6500.. u have full chances to get nit suratkal so just go for it. I would suggest u to go for ece in nit suratkal  :): 

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




> Sir, i got 69 in jee mains and 81.88%in cbse board kindly tell my expected rank and where can i get admission into


Your rank will be around 95000. Try for private colgs  :):

----------


## manoj 8346

hello sir my frnd got 99 in jee mains and 96.4% in andhra pradesh IPE board.He belongs to obc catagory .plzzzz tell his rank..can he get any nit's or iiit's????

----------


## ranaJency

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------



Your rank would be around 1,00,000... Because of your category u have fair chances to get nit durgapur  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------



Your rank would be more than 50000.. What is your preferred branch?
thsnk u for reply...for the rankk
can i get in NIT, Surat in Computr/Electrical?? I belong to OBC catgoryy.
plzzz tell me I m in Tension  


---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------



More than 35k.... try for private colgs  :): [/QUOTE]

----------


## abracadabra

[MENTION=77209]Era Gill[/MENTION]. 194 in jee mains and 96.6% in cbse. Predictions?

----------


## Ankur134

jee main 161 general chandigarh and 92.6% cbse hmm u replied to take nit jalandhar.. but i m not sure wwhether it is gud nit...
what shud i do??
i dont mind studyinn anywere in india but it shud b gud clg.. so tell me can i get better nit?

----------


## Era Gill

> hello sir my frnd got 99 in jee mains and 96.4% in andhra pradesh IPE board.He belongs to obc catagory .plzzzz tell his rank..can he get any nit's or iiit's????


Your rank would be around 25000. u an get biotech and metallurgy in nit waragal  :): 

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




> ---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Your rank would be around 1,00,000... Because of your category u have fair chances to get nit durgapur 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 If u have domicile quota so u can surely get any branch in nit surat because of your category  :): 

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------




> @Era Gill . 194 in jee mains and 96.6% in cbse. Predictions?


Your rank would be 9000  :):

----------


## Era Gill

> jee main 161 general chandigarh and 92.6% cbse hmm u replied to take nit jalandhar.. but i m not sure wwhether it is gud nit...
> what shud i do??
> i dont mind studyinn anywere in india but it shud b gud clg.. so tell me can i get better nit?


Your rank would be around 20000... for general category candidate it's very rare to get a good nit in this AL Rank that's y i suggested u to go for nit jalandhar with home state quota coz u can't get a good branch in any good nit  :):

----------


## Ankur134

what would i get with air 26264? tell please.. i m from chandigarh and i cant get punjab state quota...
please tell

----------


## Shreya singh

> what would i get with air 26264? tell please.. i m from chandigarh and i cant get punjab state quota...
> please tell


Without home state quota u can't get any nit with this rank

----------


## Ankur134

Hey i got air 26264 rank  and since i m from chandigarh (UT) i m not getting any home state quota (not even punjab) . i belong to general category. 
and i got my 1st round option Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand in mechanical engineering. Should i go for it?? or w8 for other rounds of counselling.. and i cant get to know placements and packages of Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand from net.. please help. as i want to know how much salary i cud get if i choose this institute....

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Hey i got air 26264 rank  and since i m from chandigarh (UT) i m not getting any home state quota (not even punjab) . i belong to general category. 
> and i got my 1st round option Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand in mechanical engineering. Should i go for it?? or w8 for other rounds of counselling.. and i cant get to know placements and packages of Gurukula Kangri Vishwavidyalaya, Haridwar, Uttarrakand from net.. please help. as i want to know how much salary i cud get if i choose this institute....


It is a good colg u can surely go for GKV  :):

----------


## rohandvivedi

jee main marks 222 
gujarat board percentile rank 98.6
what could be my air..
can i get admission to iist kerela in avionics and aerospace
are there chances...

----------


## rohandvivedi

jee main marks 222
gujarat board percentile rank 98.6
what could be my air..
can i get admission to iist kerela in avionics and aerospace<br>are there chances...

----------


## onkar salunke

120 in JEE MAIN
Expecting 82% in CBSE
CATEGORY:- General
Home state:- Maharashtra
What would be my rank sir?

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------

My situation:-
JEE MAIN 120
CBSE:- 82
General category
Almost like you bro!!! Best of luck
Let me know if you know your rank

----------


## Prashant.1996

Sir i got 151 in jee mains and my board percentile is 99.60 (up board).. Can i get a good nit? What would my rank????

----------


## Vishesh Tandon

sir i"ve got 85% in cbse boards and 119 in jee mains...can i get mechanical engineering in nit durgapur?? i"m from delhi...

----------

